# President of Lyft John Zimmer: “We will absolutely catch up with Uber”



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Couric interviews John Zimmer

http://news.yahoo.com/katie-couric-lyft-president-john-zimmer-153811986.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Quick

Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Quick
> 
> Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


Quick, name a car besides Ford


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Scott. Kia


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You don't need to know how to spell LIFT to run a company
What a wonderful country


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyft,Lyft


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Let's
You
****ing
Tip


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Let's
> You
> ****ing
> Tip


Fix
I it 
A again 
T Tony

F fan
B belt
I inspectors


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Quick
> 
> Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


I understand what you are saying. But...I almost never buy Kleenex.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

McDs is in a downward trend for the past 1yr or so. Haven't had an IBM PC for a few years. The Golden State has been sending companies to Texas recently (Say thank you TX). Canada hasn't won a Stanley Cup for many many years (just threw that in for Action Jax). 

But back to this thread.. What else is Zimmer suppose to say. We are going away next year and don't want your Investment Money?

And wouldn't it be better for Uber to have Lyft around anyway. Uber needs other TNCs in the game to share some of the bad press that presently exists and is sure to spring up in the future don't they? What happen with ATT in the 80's with the creation of the Baby Bells? So, could Uber survive government regulations if they were the only game in town?


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> Couric interviews John Zimmer
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/katie-couric-lyft-president-john-zimmer-153811986.html


He conveniently left out the "how" part of the equation.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Quick
> 
> Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


Imagine buying a box a Kleenex, at the new 30% lower price, expecting to get the same product you've gotten many times before, but now when you open it up the tissues are stiff, scratchy and even dirty. Will you continue to buy Kleenex just because they're called "Kleenex"?

The best asset Uber's competition has right now is the fact that Uber has a CEO who treats his workforce like they are MP3 files. It's driving away the quality drivers with quality cars, and Uber's quality is becoming worse than a cab as a result. People won't continue getting Uber just because they are called "Uber".


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Here where I'm driving, Lyft has been as busy as Uber at times. Occasionally busier. Their ridership has absolutely increased significantly.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Quick
> 
> Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


Puffs.
But I get your point - and agree.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

no one knows what lyft is. and then when I signed up, they promised cuddlestaches since they got rid of the big stache. now I am not getting my cuddlestache unless I pay $10.

you know, a cuddlestache that fits the dash is a good idea vs that ugly pink sign. it also doesn't block your windshield. I don't get you lyft at all. you don't clearly understand my DC market at all, since a good portion of passengers don't use to you to go INTO or AROUND the city, they use uber. You lost this war in the DC/MD/VA, sorry. you have parts of the city, but uber has all the burbs and the city. you aim small you get small. even with all the old $25 free rides, I only had 6 people try lyft. yes, I gave out well over 100 cards.

wait until google gets into the picture. you'll be that 3rd off brand people know, but don't use. You'll end up being Either the KIAs or suzukis of TNCs.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> no one knows what lyft is. and then when I signed up, they promised cuddlestaches since they got rid of the big stache. now I am not getting my cuddlestache unless I pay $10.
> 
> you know, a cuddlestache that fits the dash is a good idea vs that ugly pink sign. it also doesn't block your windshield. I don't get you lyft at all. you don't clearly understand my DC market at all, since a good portion of passengers don't use to you to go INTO or AROUND the city, they use uber. You lost this war in the DC/MD/VA, sorry. you have parts of the city, but uber has all the burbs and the city. you aim small you get small. even with all the old $25 free rides, I only had 6 people try lyft. yes, I gave out well over 100 cards.
> 
> wait until google gets into the picture. you'll be that 3rd off brand people know, but don't use. You'll end up being Either the KIAs or suzukis of TNCs.


False.

Lyft has been busier than Uber for me this past week. Yesterday is a good example. Even though I was only out a short time, I got one ping from Uber, FOUR pings from Lyft. This doesn't include the mentor ping I got.

Lyft is flourishing and without giving away my area, it can be considered a suburb.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

For what it's worth I had two separate riders last weekend who both used to use Uber but were fed up with it. One said they had a bad driver experience and the other said they always had trouble getting a ride when they needed it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

When Lyft fixes their drivers dash board, at least make it look respectable, then I will turn on their app again, until then, they can bite me. I want to be able to see the trips I just finished, the miles for each trip, pickup and drop off destination of each trip, and price of the fare for each trip, I am not running a lemonade stand. Even though Uber are snakes in the grass, and this has nothing to do with their shady ways of treating their drivers, at least they are transparent in the jobs the driver just did "I don't need to wait till the next day to see some half baked statement for the previous day"when you log on to your drivers dispatch board, everything is there in black and white, from the job number, pickup and drop off location, Google map printout of the trip, and the fare price, nothing is hidden.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Fix
> I it
> A again
> T Tony
> ...


Fix
Or
Repair
Daily


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Fix
> Or
> Repair
> Daily


Oh, come on ! Fords are good cars.

Fahgettaboudit.....


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

They have become very good recently


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

gman said:


> He conveniently left out the "how" part of the equation.


He did mention he is going for the people who don't have to have a black car....certainly seems more likable


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> When Lyft fixes their drivers dash board, at least make it look respectable, then I will turn on their app again, until then, they can bite me. I want to be able to see the trips I just finished, the miles for each trip, pickup and drop off destination of each trip, and price of the fare for each trip, I am not running a lemonade stand. Even though Uber are snakes in the grass, and this has nothing to do with their shady ways of treating their drivers, at least they are transparent in the jobs the driver just did "I don't need to wait till the next day to see some half baked statement for the previous day"when you log on to your drivers dispatch board, everything is there in black and white, from the job number, pickup and drop off location, Google map printout of the trip, and the fare price, nothing is hidden.


Personally, I think this is intentional on Lyft's part. I think a lot of Uber riders would be very unhappy to know we have detailed access to all rides we have ever done. Would make stalking a rider very easy for the wrong character.

EDIT: For example, I gave rides to Colts players (taking X, for whatever reason) from dinner spots back to high-end condos after games on a couple instances this season. Would they like to know I can access that trip data the next day, week, or whenever and share with the world where they live? Granted I never would and it is a violation of Uber's contract, but as has been mentioned elsewhere, passing a BG check doesn't guarantee the driver isn't going to do something wrong down the road.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Quick
> 
> Name a brand of tissue besides Kleenex


 scottie


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know too much about John Zimmer, but he's definitely more tolerable to listen to then Travis.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Personally, I think this is intentional on Lyft's part. I think a lot of Uber riders would be very unhappy to know we have detailed access to all rides we have ever done. Would make stalking a rider very easy for the wrong character.
> 
> EDIT: For example, I gave rides to Colts players (taking X, for whatever reason) from dinner spots back to high-end condos after games on a couple instances this season. Would they like to know I can access that trip data the next day, week, or whenever and share with the world where they live? Granted I never would and it is a violation of Uber's contract, but as has been mentioned elsewhere, passing a BG check doesn't guarantee the driver isn't going to do something wrong down the road.


I think if somebody really wanted that information they would just go ahead and get it right after the ride when it's still available


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Imagine buying a box a Kleenex, at the new 30% lower price, expecting to get the same product you've gotten many times before, but now when you open it up the tissues are stiff, scratchy and even dirty. Will you continue to buy Kleenex just because they're called "Kleenex"?
> 
> The best asset Uber's competition has right now is the fact that Uber has a CEO who treats his workforce like they are MP3 files. It's driving away the quality drivers with quality cars, and Uber's quality is becoming worse than a cab as a result. People won't continue getting Uber just because they are called "Uber".


^^^
I bought a 16 roll pack of toilet paper the other day and seemed like a great deal, but when I took out the first roll I discovered that the tube on the inside is 2 1/4 inches in diameter.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Lyft is grabbing a bunch of the market little by little. As Uber continues to offend the masses Lyft and SideCar are picking up the scraps and attracting a lot of new comers to rideshare just because they are not Uber. Uber has caused themselves a lot of damage by their actions, including not taking care of their drivers. How do you have happy riders without happy drivers?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> False.
> 
> Lyft has been busier than Uber for me this past week. Yesterday is a good example. Even though I was only out a short time, I got one ping from Uber, FOUR pings from Lyft. This doesn't include the mentor ping I got.
> 
> Lyft is flourishing and without giving away my area, it can be considered a suburb.


ive been with lyft first before uber and its gotten slower with more drivers. its not picking up. I did 380 rides last year with uber vs sub 100 with lyft.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> ive been with lyft first before uber and its gotten slower with more drivers. its not picking up. I did 380 rides last year with uber vs sub 100 with lyft.


Varies by market I guess. In Indy, Lyft is busier than ever and needs more drivers as its hard to get one unless you are in the major hotspots of the city. Once Uber ends their non-peak guarantees (Which, from what I am seeing, probably just happened or is about to), I think Lyft is going to see some strong growth here due to increased driver availability since they didn't cut rates. I know those guarantees were the only thing keeping a lot of drivers from doing double duty. Hoping so at least, as they appear to be more even-keeled than Uber. Plus (as previously mentioned) their CEO is actually reasonable to hear speak.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> McDs is in a downward trend for the past 1yr or so. Haven't had an IBM PC for a few years. The Golden State has been sending companies to Texas recently (Say thank you TX). Canada hasn't won a Stanley Cup for many many years (just threw that in for Action Jax).
> 
> But back to this thread.. What else is Zimmer suppose to say. We are going away next year and don't want your Investment Money?
> 
> And wouldn't it be better for Uber to have Lyft around anyway. Uber needs other TNCs in the game to share some of the bad press that presently exists and is sure to spring up in the future don't they? What happen with ATT in the 80's with the creation of the Baby Bells? So, could Uber survive government regulations if they were the only game in town?


Texas?? Texas is just as much a fan of "smoke and mirrors" as is Uber.

http://billmoyers.com/2014/03/04/a-deeper-look-at-the-phony-texas-miracle/

Wait another year and see how great Texas is when the oil money dries up.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Varies by market I guess. In Indy, Lyft is busier than ever and needs more drivers as its hard to get one unless you are in the major hotspots of the city. Once Uber ends their non-peak guarantees (Which, from what I am seeing, probably just happened or is about to), I think Lyft is going to see some strong growth here due to increased driver availability since they didn't cut rates. I know those guarantees were the only thing keeping a lot of drivers from doing double duty. Hoping so at least, as they appear to be more even-keeled than Uber. Plus (as previously mentioned) their CEO is actually reasonable to hear speak.


yep. im going to try lyft all week only. well most of it during day so I can maybe get a mentorship. although I think their rates dropped too but the website doesn't show it. not sure if DC is stipp 1.26 or down to 1.02 like ubers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

When I was a kid there was this car being manufactured called Zimmer, sort of like an Excalibur but on a grander scale. 
My parents knew a guy who had one, and I really put my foot in my mouth when I asked him how long it took for him to build. 
To me they still look like a kit car.

*http://tinyurl.com/p4zr7y4*


----------

